# Annual christmas trade #10



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, its been 10 years since i started the xmas trade, and although this years got botched (by me moving again, we just settled and had closing friday) i think we can still muster up a ten year with a couple guys.
Only difference is you would end up getting your cars after xmas, maybe a week, week and a half late.

So without further blah blah blah's heres the basics.

Dash or aurora chassis (no autoworld).
Car must be custom painted/decaled/chopped up/chopped down and put together.........anything that shows you put some effort into it.
Get it mailed to me by dec. 21st, i know its only 3 weeks, but we all have custom cars in the works that just need that little nudge to get them done.

Mail car and $5.00 for return postage to:
Ed schoeneberger
125 east 1st street
northampton, pa.
18067

any questions, just give a holler.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Yes, its been 10 years since i started the xmas trade, and although this years got botched (by me moving again, we just settled and had closing friday) i think we can still muster up a ten year with a couple guys.
> Only difference is you would end up getting your cars after xmas, maybe a week, week and a half late.
> 
> So without further blah blah blah's heres the basics.
> ...


I'M "IN" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't this year.I had a little extra money but no time, and now I have time and no money. I should be starting a new part time driving job next week, but not enough income for anything extra. The flatbed job is done until around June.

Sorry I've been off the grid for a while. I finally moved my furniture around and I've finally got my bench set up in my living room, but painting is out until I can figure out a way to vent the fumes. I'm thinking dryer vents mounted to plywood with flexible ducts connecting it to my booth. As it stands my rent and phone are good until Jan. Everything else is a big ? I have a few bodies painted up and I'm slowly lighting them. Hope they produce enough to cover the balance needed for my rent food and electric. 

Sorry I can't play this year guys.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

im in to ed


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I can't this year.I had a little extra money but no time, and now I have time and no money. I should be starting a new part time driving job next week, but not enough income for anything extra. The flatbed job is done until around June.


NOT TRUE!!
Obama and MSNBC say the economy is great!

they would not lie, so we know you have a full time job making $250k a year!

what funny is that I am still on unemployment. I live in NY but the company I worked for in the middle east is based in Colorado. So my unemployment is from there and not NY! and that is great cause I get $150 more a week than what NY pays.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> NOT TRUE!!
> Obama and MSNBC say the economy is great!
> 
> they would not lie, so we know you have a full time job making $250k a year!
> ...


yeah,
I USED to live in UPSTE NY. be careful of your NYS. Income Tax....
"THEY" will fleece as much out of that as they can & ADD "an OUT-OF-STATE INCOME" tax as well (check w/ a CPA in NY.)

I can hook you up w/ my brother (Still in upstate NY.) who has an accounting degree, to let you know "Where" to check for info...
and any loop-holes if-available...

PM me if I can help..
Bubba 123 "Yankee-Defector" :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, the economy is great!! Not mine though! lol I've got about .35 to my name. I didn't work long enough to even qualify for unemployment. They want two work quarters, and until Jan 1st, the one we're in now doesn't count. I start the new job next Monday, but won't see a paycheck until the 25th. I'm trying my best to stay off "the system" for rent and food. I dealt with Social Services enough this year! The only thing I'm hoping for is I qualify for a little help with my electric bill. Electric baseboard heat does horrible things to one's electric bill!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yeah, the economy is great!! Not mine though! lol I've got about .35 to my name. I didn't work long enough to even qualify for unemployment. They want two work quarters, and until Jan 1st, the one we're in now doesn't count. I start the new job next Monday, but won't see a paycheck until the 25th. I'm trying my best to stay off "the system" for rent and food. I dealt with Social Services enough this year! The only thing I'm hoping for is I qualify for a little help with my electric bill. Electric baseboard heat does horrible things to one's electric bill!


get a couple; oil radiator heaters @ Wally-World.....
my heater "Died" about...12-ish years back in mid winter...
in an approx. 1,200 Sq. Ft. house... it about drove me OUT on med. settings..
also; put out a pan of water in front of a small fan to evaporate.. humidity holds heat (heavier air) ...

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One of the things I "splurged" on was a couple of electric fireplaces. The smaller one is very light and portable and it's been running 24/7 for over a month. I keep it in my bedroom at night and it's toasty in there (remember, I'm still feeling air temps about 20 degrees colder than they actually are), and in the AM, I bring it out towards the LR. 

If it's really cold out, I have a bigger electric fireplace I can turn on to take the chill out of the LR/DR. It actually isn't as efficient as the little one is, and draws more juice, so I only use it when I really need it. I bought both of them used for 150.00 total. Hoping for a mild winter, but we know that ain't going to happen around here. At least it's not snowy like last year! Still have bare ground, and nothing in sight in the weather forecast.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

BUMP!! :thumbsup:

HEY GANG !! 
WE'RE STILL DOING THIS !!!
WHO WANTS TO JOIN IN???
WE CAN "TAILOR" THE DUE DATE TO FIT YOUR SCHEDUELS !! :thumbsup:

BUBBA 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> BUMP!! :thumbsup:
> 
> HEY GANG !!
> WE'RE STILL DOING THIS !!!
> ...


BUMPITY-BUMP>>> :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> BUMPITY-BUMP>>> :thumbsup:



Hey ED ,
mine's shipped!!! 

"Quacking #"; 9500111461245355493499
says should arrive by Thursday (Yeah, right..)

Honda should be able to give daily reports on "Where" it's at :thumbsup:
LOL !!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:

anyone else going to PLAY In This Year's Christmas Exchange (???)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks like just the 3 of us. I got Hondas last night. I'll be looking for yours.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

I got my xmas car was a red williys who made it


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

You got bubbas, he got mine


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Useless without pics!!!!! 

&#55357;&#56448; &#55357;&#56448; &#55357;&#56983;


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> You got bubbas, he got mine


OMG :-(
w/ everything going on here, I Forgot to post Mine 

an early 50's (??) "Gulf-Schemed" pick up w/ gulf logos....
a "Service Truck" from back then....
It looks to be a TRUE-HO Scale (can't figure out HOW the chassis fit
in there (custom Resin-Casting) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

been "Late" this year, trying to get Family Xmas gifts & sent.....
My brother in upstate NY., JUST got His TODAY!!! :freak::drunk:


----------

